# Terrible in snow.



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

*Problem*: Car has no traction with OEM Michelins.
*Pertinent part of problem*: Michelins
*Solution*: Dump the Michelins for Bridgestone, Pirelli, Continentals, or just about any other tire brand.

Seriously, other than the Michelin X-Ice tires you can kiss your winter or even wet traction goodbye on Michelin passenger car tires.


----------



## RichLo1 (May 31, 2018)

With anything less than half tread on all-season tires, yes. its a lightweight car. 

However, after one winter with half-tread all-seasons on it I got a set of winter tires/wheels and will never look back! It does better than my 4wd pickup truck in most conditions besides 6+"


----------



## froyofanatic (Jul 16, 2018)

Snow tires? Any car not on snow tires will be terrible compared to a car on snow tires. All seasons are not good in snow or ice.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Traction Control isn't working. 

Mine is sucking today also. Worst storm yet for the car. I wasn't all over the place but the traction was defenitly not there like it was last year. 

Last year it was a beast. My Hyundai was also a beast untill it also broke. 

You can put any tire you want on it. If traction control isn't working. It'll still suck.

Have to call the dealer and see if loaner car is available. Or wait till summer and use the bike while the car gets fixed.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

tires and ground clearance are the only issues the car has


----------



## Orangepeelmobile (Jan 9, 2018)

Tires have about 12k on them and still look new so I guess they just suck. It will turn and stop OK, but literally not move if in 3 inches or so


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I don't see how tires would have anything to do if the car was a beast before. On it's original tires. My car just turned 11k. No problems last year. This year it sucks.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> Traction Control isn't working.
> 
> Mine is sucking today also. Worst storm yet for the car. I wasn't all over the place but the traction was defenitly not there like it was last year.
> 
> ...


Cars were made for about 115years before electronic stability control became mandatory. I'm sure you'll do just fine without it if you drive with skill and winter tires. The problem most people have is a lack of skill and winter tires.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> I don't see how tires would have anything to do if the car was a beast before. On it's original tires. My car just turned 11k. No problems last year. This year it sucks.


365days and 11,000 miles can change things. Tires, shocks, bushings, all wear and age. These things can affect performance, or beastness.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

My 2018 HB handled the recent 3"+ of snow just fine for a car with 225/40/18 fuel economy tires. 

I made it through a winter with over 30" of snow in a no ABS, no TC, manual trans Cobalt on Continental SportContact3s. Never got stuck, never in an accident. Never bitched a lack of electronic goodies impeded my progress in the winter.

We need to retest drivers, require improved driver education, and mandate winter tires in places where there are cold /snowy winters. I'll work on that as soon as we secure that 200 mile section of our border better.


----------



## RichLo1 (May 31, 2018)

Ma v e n said:


> Cars were made for about 115years before electronic stability control became mandatory. I'm sure you'll do just fine without it if you drive with skill and winter tires. The problem most people have is a lack of skill and winter tires.


AMEN BROTHER!!! :th_dblthumb2:

I turn stability control off for certain circumstances.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

The tires make the car in the winter. 

75,000 miles now and my Cruze can get anywhere, snow, slush, and even ice. I'm currently on 16" steel wheels with Nikian Hakkapeliitta 7 (which is now the Nordman 7) winter tires, which I swap out twice a year.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Ma v e n said:


> Cars were made for about 115years before electronic stability control became mandatory. I'm sure you'll do just fine without it if you drive with skill and winter tires. The problem most people have is a lack of skill and winter tires.


Traction control makes a big difference. Has nothing to do with skill. 

My last 2 cars were a beast in the snow when brand new. They both drive as bad as my 97 cavalier with studs on now. 

Skill doesn't compensate for 1 wheel pulling you all over the road and spinning out. Skill also can't get you up the slightest climb with one wheel. 

Those of us that drive semi's for a living have more skill then those of you that don't. We drive in the snow all day long for work. We find that traction is the key. And if we don't have it. We flip on the divider AND the interlock traction switches. If need be and we're not one of the lazy truckers. We chain up. And go drive with 4 wheel traction. 

I'll take traction control any day over 1 wheel. 

So don't come back with skills. I have way more then you. Driving is what I do for a living. And I drive upwards of 14 hours and 500 miles on snow and ice. And I pull close to 100,000 lbs. 

I have skill. Sorry about your luck.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

snowwy66 said:


> Traction control makes a big difference. Has nothing to do with skill.
> Those of us that drive semi's for a living have more skill then those of you that don't. We drive in the snow all day long for work. We find that traction is the key. And if we don't have it. We flip on the divider AND the interlock traction switches. If need be and we're not one of the lazy truckers. We chain up. And go drive with 4 wheel traction.
> 
> I'll take traction control any day over 1 wheel.
> ...


I find that many Semi Truck Drivers have limited skills when it comes to following the basic rules of the road even if they do know Snow.


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

XtremeRevolution said:


> The tires make the car in the winter.


Agreed. My in-laws previous car, a 2001 Mazda 626, would not go anywhere in the snow with anything less than a snow tire whereas their current car, a 2014 Equinox, goes everywhere with all seasons. I have yet to run into a car as bad or worse in the snow than their previous car was.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

snowwy66 said:


> Traction control makes a big difference. Has nothing to do with skill.
> 
> My last 2 cars were a beast in the snow when brand new. They both drive as bad as my 97 cavalier with studs on now.
> 
> ...


100,000 lbs, cute.

i got 100,000 lbs in the boxes....let alone the weight of truck and trailer










you can do the math of how much is my boxes with the additional trailer on










so yeah, im a trucker

the car is just fine w/o traction control.

my traction control is off, so is my abs cuz its winter and abs takes longer to stop.


3 sets of drives, 2 steers, dropped the quad wagon for this site










me tryin to make a hill w/o chains....key word TRYING



















we get a lil bit of snow where i live










sometimes the car wont make it into the driveway...but CMON....


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

I can't speak for the Gen 2, but I've run dedicated winter tires and wheels on my Gen 1 since I bought it. I basically can drive anywhere in my car. I'm not sure how some others commented about traction control, I find it to be totally useless. The only time I started to have issues was in about 5 inches of thick brown slush. Even then, the problem wasn't getting stuck but rather the car being thrown around in the ruts. 

I did drive the car once in about 2 inches of snow on my Conti PureContact all seasons when it snowed in the spring. I found the car was still very controllable. My hunch is the stock tires are garbage on the Gen 2, just like all stock tires seem to be.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I find that many Semi Truck Drivers have limited skills when it comes to following the basic rules of the road even if they do know Snow.
> View attachment 268921


YOu'll also find that there are that many truckers who are rookies. With all the regulations and what not. The veterans have literally hung up the keys. 

Car does just fine without TC. But does better with TC. 

I don't know you all can argue 1 wheel is better or just as good as 2.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

obermd said:


> *Problem*: Car has no traction with OEM Michelins.
> *Pertinent part of problem*: Michelins
> *Solution*: Dump the Michelins for Bridgestone, Pirelli, Continentals, or just about any other tire brand.
> 
> Seriously, other than the Michelin X-Ice tires you can kiss your winter or even wet traction goodbye on Michelin passenger car tires.


I legitimately have no idea how my buddy with another '17 Volt has managed to get through two Michigan winters (this will be the third) on the stock Energy Saver A/S tires (tires that are basically worn out as of this past fall) - which are virtually useless in anything except dry, not-cold weather. There's a reason I couldn't wait to buy Xi3s for the car (on 15" Sonic 5-spokes) so I won't instantly die in snow. I may very well switch to Fuel Maxes come time to change the all-seasons, but they do weigh more - but they should also last significantly longer.

We run Xi3s on the Cruze, too, because I wanted nothing to do with my wife (or myself) driving in snow on the Fuel Maxes. 

The Pilot Sports are supposed to be an excellent all-season, but you're spending an assload of money there for something you could perform as well as or out-perform for less.

The Pilot Sport/Super Sport/Sport 4S are an excellent tire - so basically the opposite of Pirelli - great performance tires and mostly overpriced, underperforming regular tires, whereas Pirelli performance tires are absolute trash, but their normal tires seem to be fine.

To the OP: get set of smaller wheels and a larger-sidewall and/or narrower winter tire and you'll do good in winter. Then, when the stock tires wear out, you can go with something more performance-focused, if that's your thing, on the 18s.


----------



## DSkidds92 (Oct 30, 2018)

my 18 hatchback does just fine in the 8 inches of snow we had here in Illinois. just gotta learn to ease on the throttle when accelerating.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

That's awesome.


boraz said:


> 100,000 lbs, cute.
> 
> i got 100,000 lbs in the boxes....let alone the weight of truck and trailer
> 
> ...


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Hey @boraz have you had to unbury your Cruze this year? 

Last year was crazy.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Another item that makes a huge difference is the moisture content of the snow. Years ago, sciphi and I had a conversation here about this. He lived in southern NY state and had lots of heavy wet snow. The OEM Goodyear FuelMax Assurance on his ECO were worthless in these conditions. I, on the other hand, live in Colorado and our snow tends to be very dry and light. I had no problems with the same tires.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Rivergoer said:


> Hey @boraz have you had to unbury your Cruze this year?
> 
> Last year was crazy.


8" of snow on the ground currently, its bad

im expecting to lose the house this summer from forest fires, its gonna be bad


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

obermd said:


> Another item that makes a huge difference is the moisture content of the snow. Years ago, sciphi and I had a conversation here about this. He lived in southern NY state and had lots of heavy wet snow. The OEM Goodyear FuelMax Assurance on his ECO were worthless in these conditions. I, on the other hand, live in Colorado and our snow tends to be very dry and light. I had no problems with the same tires.


this

type of snow, wet or dry, 

temp, cold or really cold, 

if its 14f or colder, usually dont need chains, the ice isnt that slippery....warmer than that, you slide down the hill backwards, lol


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> Traction control makes a big difference. Has nothing to do with skill.


It CAN make a big difference. 
Skill has to do with EVERYTHING




> Skill doesn't compensate for 1 wheel pulling you all over the road and spinning out. Skill also can't get you up the slightest climb with one wheel.


It actually does....See previous 115 years of automotive history. Note tires are important as well.



> Those of us that drive semi's for a living have more skill then those of you that don't. We drive in the snow all day long for work. We find that traction is the key. And if we don't have it. We flip on the divider AND the interlock traction switches. If need be and we're not one of the lazy truckers. We chain up. And go drive with 4 wheel traction.


Assuming an OTR or any other commercial driver has more skill purely because of a driver's license endorsement or where there paycheck originates is both arrogant and asinine.

You use proper drive tires, chain up, and use mechanical functions of the vehicle to improve quantity of physical traction. 
This isnt same as electronic traction control or lack of, and is actually analogue to my mention of need of winter tires.



> So don't come back with skills. I have way more then you. Driving is what I do for a living. And I drive upwards of 14 hours and 500 miles on snow and ice. And I pull close to 100,000 lbs.


Here you go being asinine and arrogant and insulting. You have no knowledge of my driving skillsets. You are unaware that I have had a class A CDL for more than 20years, carry a motorcycle endorsement, and an SCCA Full competition license. I drove 6x2 tractors made before ABS was mandatory, I've driven unimogs, duece and a halfs, right hand drive cars, HMMWVs, NASCAR Grand National cars, turbocharged 911s with no driver aids whose sole purpose in life is to make noise, consume dinosaurs, and try to kill its driver, along with a litany of other automotive contraptions that many in the general populace couldn't identify.



> I have skill. Sorry about your luck.


I never questioned your skill. But perhaps you're the one with the luck problem, my car drives fine in the snow.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Ma v e n said:


> It CAN make a big difference.
> Skill has to do with EVERYTHING
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. UM NOOOOO. Cars haven't driven just fine for 115 years. And no it's not assnine. 



My car drove just fine in the snow last year also. I didn't see a need to swap the originals for some special gripping.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> Yeah. UM NOOOOO. Cars haven't driven just fine for 115 years. And no it's not assnine.
> 
> 
> My car drove just fine in the snow last year also. I didn't see a need to swap the originals for some studded traction.


I never said cars drove fine for 115years, I said you would be fine with good tires and skill. And yes, asinine. It's very foolish to assume that any person who drives a potentially 80ft long articulated vehicle has more skill driving than someone who drives a 15ft Chevy. 2 completely different animals, and the skillsets don't directly translate. I can drive a full bodied production based race car, doesn't necessarily mean driving an open cockpit prototype style car is something I'd be good at.

I said winter tires, not studded. There's a difference. Again changing my words, or just not paying attention.

Your car isn't good in the snow...You don't see the need to install winter tires? You drive in snow...You don't see a need for winter tires?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

< Moderator Hat >

Knock off the name calling!

</ Moderator Hat >


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

obermd said:


> < Moderator Hat >
> 
> Knock off the name calling!
> 
> </ Moderator Hat >


YDWTLL .?..yo dawg what those look like ?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

MXM4 are crap in snow. Especially my 36k ones. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 91794 (Mar 25, 2015)

It is false that Cruze is terrible in snow but it is true that all-season tires are very nonoptimal for snow. In fact, 2nd gen Cruze is excellent in snow, as it should be. 

Let's Keep it Simple: 

Michelin tires are excellent and among the best available, including their winter tires or all-seasons. 

New all-seasons are better in snow than semi-worn all-seasons. 

Snow tires are way better in snow than all-seasons.

Stickshift is better than automatic for increased control on snow & ice.


----------



## gliderdriver (Jan 7, 2018)

I put Michelin Defenders on my '11 6MT Eco when the original tires wore out. So far I have gotten around in the snow and ice just fine. 

When my Cruze was about a year old, we got about 14" of snow overnight, and when I had to drive to work in the morning, some roads still were not plowed along my route. It took me 40 minutes to go 4 miles, but I made it (this was still with the original tires, too). Passed a LOT of 4WD and other vehicles stuck, in the ditch, upside down, etc. Lots of people with more capable vehicles got stuck. Skill is definitely involved. I don't think I'd have been able to do that with an automatic though.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Mine rides almost as good on Blizzak WS80's in the snow as my Continental Pure Contacts ride in the summer. And I'm lowered!


----------



## RichLo1 (May 31, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> Skill doesn't compensate for 1 wheel pulling you all over the road and spinning out. Skill also can't get you up the slightest climb with one wheel.
> 
> I'll take traction control any day over 1 wheel.


Umm, do you know that traction control just lowers the engine RPM? It has nothing to do with the differential or transmission. 

Try flooring it in a snowwy parking lot sometime and look at the skid mark... its still 1-wheel.

I take traction control OFF when I have 6+ inches of snow on my driveway and need to wedge it in as far as I can before plowing. If traction control is ON it'll just keep slowing down until it stops in the deep stuff, with it OFF it'll power through and make it an additional 100 yards to a clearing in my driveway where I can plow around the car rather than trying to tow it to the clearing before plowing.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

RichLo1 said:


> Umm, do you know that traction control just lowers the engine RPM? It has nothing to do with the differential or transmission.
> 
> Try flooring it in a snowwy parking lot sometime and look at the skid mark... its still 1-wheel.
> 
> I take traction control OFF when I have 6+ inches of snow on my driveway and need to wedge it in as far as I can before plowing. If traction control is ON it'll just keep slowing down until it stops in the deep stuff, with it OFF it'll power through and make it an additional 100 yards to a clearing in my driveway where I can plow around the car rather than trying to tow it to the clearing before plowing.


It should attempt to pulse the ABS to slow the spinning wheel with less traction. 

I seem to recall my Gen 1 manual would let you spin the front tires fairly freely in 1st, and then cut throttle and pulse brakes as soon as you hit 2nd and slipped at all. 

The Gen 2 is slightly more aggressive with the brake control - you can hear it hammering away at the ABS pump - and slightly less aggressive with throttle cut. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RichLo1 (May 31, 2018)

jblackburn said:


> It should attempt to pulse the ABS to slow the spinning wheel with less traction.
> 
> I seem to recall my Gen 1 manual would let you spin the front tires fairly freely in 1st, and then cut throttle and pulse brakes as soon as you hit 2nd and slipped at all.
> 
> ...


ok, it may just be a gen 1 manual trans thing, which is what I have and I keep it in 1st when Im barreling down my driveway in the deep stuff. With the traction control on, it'll just drop the rpm until it is basically idling in gear.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Don't know about the gen1. 

But what J mentions is correct. And I had a lot of abs pulsating yesterday.

Could I use some other type of traction. Possibly. But the car was just fine last year. No issues what so ever on the original tires. And considering the city is usually pretty prompt in snow removal. I'm not gonna worry about new tires till it's time. My total car drive time in the snow is only about 1%.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

What are snow tires?:th_SmlyROFL:


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Not to hijack but I did some driving last week in Northern Arizona and grew pretty annoyed at having to clear the “Icy Conditions Drive Carefully” Message every time I started the car in temps below 37F. 

Do you all that that live in cold climates have to deal with clearing that #%* Message multiple times every day?

Seems cars these days continue to be dumbed down for the lowest common denominator. What happened to just being observant of the outside temp and road conditions + a little common sense?

Ugh


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I think that is why me got rid of that IT ..... yep IT liked to mention to me too much how assinine me driving were . I were gonna shoot IT and leave IT . But 10 G's is 10 g's .....


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Rivergoer said:


> Not to hijack but I did some driving last week in Northern Arizona and grew pretty annoyed at having to clear the “Icy Conditions Drive Carefully” Message every time I started the car in temps below 37F.
> 
> Do you all that that live in cold climates have to deal with clearing that #%* Message multiple times every day?
> 
> ...


if the temp ranges up and down beyond the programmed temps, yeah

but, typically its just at start up cuz its below 30f the whole time, it doesnt have to remind you


----------



## jrorabaugh16 (May 4, 2018)

All I have are a set of Goodyear Assurance all weather tires 18" and it does just fine. (I live on a hill with no place to get a 'run' up my driveway.)


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

IMO if you have to drive in snow or icy weather a lot snow tires are the only way to go. I prefer non studded here as our highways are often clear, but in town its icy. After driving with all seasons, even new ones the winter tires are a huge improvement. Even cheap snow tires out perform all seasons on snow and ice. 

I myself enjoy driving my Cruze in the snow and ice better than my 4x4 truck with M&S "all weather" tires. The FWD pulls the car along real nice and feels much more sure footed in curves. 

I leave the traction control on, but I admit it is a bit annoying when it counters my "corrections" when I do slip around a corner. I am trying to correction steer out of the slide and it is trying to pulse the brakes fighting my steering. 



Rivergoer said:


> Not to hijack but I did some driving last week in Northern Arizona and grew pretty annoyed at having to clear the “Icy Conditions Drive Carefully” Message every time I started the car in temps below 37F.
> 
> Do you all that that live in cold climates have to deal with clearing that #%* Message multiple times every day?
> 
> ...


I agree with the annoyance about the ice warning. Every time the car is started when the outside temp is at or below 37F/3C the "Icy Conditions Drive Carefully" warning comes on. And every time it goes from 38F to 37 while driving it does this too, which is more annoying. At least it can be cleared right away on the Gen 2 with the check button. It doesn't mean much to us Northerners as mine comes on every day for about 4-5 months a year.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

If you look at the recent weather you will see plenty of snow between Eastern Wisconsin and NE Illinois. I make a 25 mile round trip daily and have absolutely no issues. Today was very greasy and I still passed Jeeps and pickups the whole way this morning. I do the start in 2nd trick to go, but after that I have no issues.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Rivergoer said:


> Not to hijack but I did some driving last week in Northern Arizona and grew pretty annoyed at having to clear the “Icy Conditions Drive Carefully” Message every time I started the car in temps below 37F.
> 
> Do you all that that live in cold climates have to deal with clearing that #%* Message multiple times every day?
> 
> ...


Lawyers and stupid juries.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I just got Hankook's on my car. Drove in the snow storm last night. It was such a different car it was amazing. Those Goodyears were garbage in the white stuff.


----------



## williscu (Apr 10, 2018)

I agree with the traction control thing. Its nice to have but you shouldnt even be driving in a mode where the system is active. Bosch/Bendix state "the system is there if you need it" but "dont try to force it to work".

To have stability control actively engage & "save you" is very terrifying at interstate speeds I must add.


----------



## dougunder (May 24, 2018)

I think its pretty good.

Was lazy as F shoveling the last snow, but with traction off and feathering the clutch in 2nd as to no stall was able to move around the yard fine.
Little over 6in on the ground. Actually suggested to use 2nd in the owners manual.

Decent on the road too. Engine brakes quite well.

I've got 3mo old cooper starfire RS-C 2.0 tires. Cheapest tires you can get that don't wear super fast and decent grip.
Highly recommend btw, been using that tire for years on various cars, >$50 each mounted at pepboys. Often buy3 get 1

I'm at 70k on the OD


----------



## dougunder (May 24, 2018)

I get the message most times yea, but it clears it's self i think.
I'll pay attention

Def "no ****, it freezing out" tho, but it gives you the actual temp


----------



## froyofanatic (Jul 16, 2018)

boraz said:


> 100,000 lbs, cute.
> 
> i got 100,000 lbs in the boxes....let alone the weight of truck and trailer
> 
> ...


This. Is. Amazing.

Also, I'm a race car driver and I can tell you no traction control is better in the snow than TC, if you've got the skills. Rally drivers don't use TC and they're faster than any of us in the slippery stuff. You know what they DO use? Snow tires--some with literal spikes.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Onyg-rEWHI


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

Rivergoer said:


> Not to hijack but I did some driving last week in Northern Arizona and grew pretty annoyed at having to clear the “Icy Conditions Drive Carefully” Message every time I started the car in temps below 37F.
> 
> Do you all that that live in cold climates have to deal with clearing that #%* Message multiple times every day?
> 
> ...


Mine does this. My brothers LS on the other hand does not as he noticed the message on mine when he drove it last, stating that he has never seen this message on his since the day he got it.


----------



## Mtko2806 (Jan 24, 2019)

I have 18" with Continental wintercontact ts 860 for this season, and have used wintercontact all other winter seasons. And i've never been stuck in any snow, i've even been in norway, and even there it wasnt a problem.
So continental wintercontact is highly recommended!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Rivergoer said:


> Do you all that that live in cold climates have to deal with clearing that #%* Message multiple times every day?


Yes, it's not really that annoying, just second nature.

On the Cruze, we really only see the message if it drops down below the temperature before and after turning off the car, or while driving (I think my Cobalt is the same way). My Volt tells me every time, but I just hit the checkmark. It's really not a big deal.


----------



## 10488 (Apr 16, 2013)

Mine is fine now that I switched to General Altimax RT43 tires. Handles snow just fine. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyC (Jan 16, 2019)

This was the first time I got stuck with all seasons on with a surprise early snowfall of 10cm (4 inches) and I was all over the place. Sliding left or right from the slope of the road from a light or stop sign or even took forever to get traction to get moving from a stop and traction control never turned off. But once the snows were on the car held it's ground and had no problem with the last storm that dumped 30cm (12 inches) of snow without getting stuck as the Nokian Hakkapeliitta R2 tires I run bit real good with very little wheel spin.


----------



## OldWhiteChevy (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm assuming you're talking about a Gen 2 Cruze. Mine is a 2012 LT and yes, it did suck in the snow on the OEM Firestone FR710s. But a switch to Continental TrueContacts has made a world of difference.

The traction control/Stabilitrak in this car has been almost useless. I have to stab at the gas pedal in order to get it to do anything, and even then it doesn't do much.


----------



## sherlockl (Nov 18, 2016)

I live in the mountains in Western Maryland ( snow!)and run Goodyear snow tires year round. Not a bit of trouble. Best car have every had in the snow. With original OEM was terrible like you say.


----------



## EdFromOhio (May 10, 2012)

Contrary to what others have said, I've used Michelin Defender XT tires with no troubles in Ohio snow. A relative owns a tire shop now and gave us a deal on Hercules RoadTour 855 SPE's which I don't like as much. A lot depends on how you drive. I turn off the traction control and zip right around people going like a turtle.


----------



## Dondur57 (Jul 12, 2015)

My 2013 goes like a tank running Firestone Winterforce tires.


----------



## cruzedrivermike (Jul 23, 2018)

I have a 15 Cruze with 18" oe tires turn off trac control and use manual mode on trans. start out in 2nd gear lightly throttle and you should be fine.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

Funny after I was just saying how good my Cruze was in the snow. I bought a set of Michelin XI3 this winter because everyone ranted and raved about them. Well, these tires are horrible. It snowed this morning, and was what I would consider a typical Pittsburgh snow. I kept having anti lock brakes engage and almost got stuck on 2 hills. I'm not impressed with these tires in the snow at all. They are almost as bad as the Firestone FR710s in the snow. I can't believe they are sold as winter tires.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

jmlo96 said:


> Funny after I was just saying how good my Cruze was in the snow. I bought a set of Michelin XI3 this winter because everyone ranted and raved about them. Well, these tires are horrible. It snowed this morning, and was what I would consider a typical Pittsburgh snow. I kept having anti lock brakes engage and almost got stuck on 2 hills. I'm not impressed with these tires in the snow at all. They are almost as bad as the Firestone FR710s in the snow. I can't believe they are sold as winter tires.


I have Xi3s on the CTD and on my Volt and they are excellent. The CTD's set are five seasons old and are showing their age and will be replaced - with another set of excellent Xi3s - after they go on, but before winter hits at the end of the year.

There's a reason people recommend the Xi3 and "rant and rave about them", they're that good.

Are there better snow tires? Sure - Nokian Hakkapeliitta and General Altimax Arctics (which are just older Nokian designs/molds) are a much more aggressive pattern, so they will handle deep snow much better, but the Xi3 does plenty fine - and much better than an all-season - while retaining extremely good wet/dry handling characteristics, where more aggressive tires usually trade off a bit for the extreme-level of snow control.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

MP81 said:


> jmlo96 said:
> 
> 
> > Funny after I was just saying how good my Cruze was in the snow. I bought a set of Michelin XI3 this winter because everyone ranted and raved about them. Well, these tires are horrible. It snowed this morning, and was what I would consider a typical Pittsburgh snow. I kept having anti lock brakes engage and almost got stuck on 2 hills. I'm not impressed with these tires in the snow at all. They are almost as bad as the Firestone FR710s in the snow. I can't believe they are sold as winter tires.
> ...


All I can say is that I had other winter tires before, and they were 10 times better. ****, I think the Continental PureContact all seasons I had were better. We got a snow storm after I took off the winter tires and those Conti had 0 issue. I'm glad you like your Michelins. Perhaps the conditions where you live are different, as they like to salt all the snow and turn it into thick slush here.


----------



## QuintonAjStevens (Mar 26, 2019)

I got the cheapest winter tires available at my local Discount Tire. I was easily able to get through all the snow we got in this winter. While other cars were constantly getting stuck, I was just plowing over all the snow. My stopping distance was very minimal as well. I also had a hard time doing doughnuts with and without traction control enabled. I was even able to get through 6 inches of snow quite easily without getting stuck. 

It's all in the tires.


----------



## Kitten456 (Oct 31, 2019)

Orangepeelmobile said:


> Anyone else think their Cruze is horrible in snow? Mine has 18" oe michelins and it won't go anywhere in 3 inches of snow.


I agree my 14 2LT RS Cruze is s*** in the snow. Worst car I have ever driven in the snow.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Kitten456 said:


> I agree my 14 2LT RS Cruze is s*** in the snow. Worst car I have ever driven in the snow.


If you still have the Conti ProContact that came with it, they are a terrible tire in snow...or anything really.

They're an OEM tire for most of Honda's vehicles too.


----------



## froyofanatic (Jul 16, 2018)

Kitten456 said:


> I agree my 14 2LT RS Cruze is s*** in the snow. Worst car I have ever driven in the snow.


Did you put snow tires on it, or are you trying to drive in snow on summer tires?


----------



## Kitten456 (Oct 31, 2019)

froyofanatic said:


> Did you put snow tires on it, or are you trying to drive in snow on summer tires?


I live in the Midwest so all season tires. I've had the car for 5 years been through 3 sets of tires and the car performs the same in the snow. The slightest tap of the brake and it wants to slide and that **** new braking system kicks in and makes that noise and jerking. I've never had a front wheel drive car need snow tires. I don't feel safe letting anyone drive my car if there is snow on the ground.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

All season tires are basically a lie. There are only a few expections to that like the Continental PureContacts. Don't complain about it going bad in the snow on all seasons. I've driven my car on winter tires for 6 winters through stupid stuff with no issue. Heck, I've even driven it on ice 10 miles to work. 

It's like going hiking in flip flops. Flip flops work, but boots are much better.


----------



## Kitten456 (Oct 31, 2019)

jmlo96 said:


> All season tires are basically a lie. There are only a few expections to that like the Continental PureContacts. Don't complain about it going bad in the snow on all seasons. I've driven my car on winter tires for 6 winters through stupid stuff with no issue. Heck, I've even driven it on ice 10 miles to work.
> 
> It's like going hiking in flip flops. Flip flops work, but boots are much better.


ive 


jmlo96 said:


> All season tires are basically a lie. There are only a few expections to that like the Continental PureContacts. Don't complain about it going bad in the snow on all seasons. I've driven my car on winter tires for 6 winters through stupid stuff with no issue. Heck, I've even driven it on ice 10 miles to work.
> 
> It's like going hiking in flip flops. Flip flops work, but boots are much better.


I've driven in snow for 25 years and have never needed snow tires, but if the concensus is snow tires, I'm willing to try anything!


----------



## froyofanatic (Jul 16, 2018)

Kitten456 said:


> I live in the Midwest so all season tires. I've had the car for 5 years been through 3 sets of tires and the car performs the same in the snow. The slightest tap of the brake and it wants to slide and that **** new braking system kicks in and makes that noise and jerking. I've never had a front wheel drive car need snow tires. I don't feel safe letting anyone drive my car if there is snow on the ground.


You need snow tires, all season tires are no good in the snow.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

C'mon y'all. Sure objectively they're not as good as winter tires, but don't act like they're dangerous or something. That's driver skill. Slow down, judge your following distance, and ease out of stops and you have no excuse unless there's 6" of snow on the ground.


----------



## Kitten456 (Oct 31, 2019)

Iamantman said:


> C'mon y'all. Sure objectively they're not as good as winter tires, but don't act like they're dangerous or something. That's driver skill. Slow down, judge your following distance, and ease out of stops and you have no excuse unless there's 6" of snow on the ground.


Gee thanks Captain Obvious! We're not looking for tips on how to drive in the snow. If you actually read the whole thread you should have grasped that. I was looking for feedback from other Cruze owners on why they don't perform well in the snow.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I have had Continental PureContacts for summer and Bridgestone BLIZZAK WS80’s for winter since Apr 2017, change them Nov 15th and May 15 every year and never looked back.

*Choosing new tires*


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

snowwy66 said:


> Traction control makes a big difference. Has nothing to do with skill.
> 
> My last 2 cars were a beast in the snow when brand new. They both drive as bad as my 97 cavalier with studs on now.
> 
> ...


Given two drivers - one who has learned to drive in snow and ice and one who hasn't, I guarantee the driver with the better skills will do better in the snow and ice, even if the other driver has the better vehicle for these conditions. Having driven rear wheel, front wheel, and all wheel drive, I'll be the first to acknowledge there are specific situations where all wheel works better but don't underestimate the value of skill. I've handled rear wheel drive better than many all wheel drive vehicles on the same icy snow rutted roads. I've watched all wheel slip and slide all over the road while my front wheel drive drove solid and straight.

You've developed some serious driving skills driving long haul, and you've learned to use the features of your big rig to enhance your ability and safety, but way too many drivers don't bother to learn more than how to keep the car reasonably centered in their lane.

Don't undervalue the ultimate control mechanism sitting in the driver's seat.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Even So.

Fwd with traction control works better then fwd. Which works better then rwd.

I don't see how some can say otherwise.

I'll take my 17 over my 78 any day.

People just need to slow down amd know their limits. Don't need skill for that. They also need tires. Bald just don't work.

Common sense. It's the missing link.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Makes post asking question.
Gets upset when question is not answered how they like.
Acts like a prick to people who answered.

How not to have anyone help you: A primer.

Now where's my popcorn...


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I live somewhere we don't get snow but a few times a year (or some years not at all), and it's either a couple inches or can be up to a couple feet when it hits. A couple inches will be gone literally the next day, and they do well at maintaining/salting the heck out of the roads.

The PureContacts on both generations of my Cruzes were excellent for all-seasons in the slushy stuff, and decent in the powdery stuff. The Firestone FR710 and Michelin MXM4 that were OEM on both cars were absolutely some of the worst tires I've driven on in snow...zero braking ability.

The Gen 1 needed a bit more of a heavy foot and traction control turned off to get it going, but stopping and turning was not an issue on the Contis. The Gen 2 is more sure-footed up front (it's also an automatic, so I don't have to worry about stalling it when the traction control kicks in), but the tail slides out more easily around corners.


----------



## adamc91115 (Sep 22, 2018)

My '14 was decent in the snow on all seasons once i figured out traction control was absolute trash. Not sure how anyone can even get the car moving with traction control on in the snow.
My '16 premier is about the same from what I've experienced so far, not quite as many opportunities in the snow.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

TC isn't trash until it gets trashed. It's very delicate. Not many realize that it needs to be turned off if you're going to spin out in the snow. Once you do that. TC is fried. 

My Hyundai was a beast in the snow until one day 6 inches landed on the driveway and street and I couldn't go to work. Had to be pulled out and towed out to the main street. 
And since that day. The car royally sucked in the snow. Always spinning out and pulling to the right. And Hyundai had no desire to fix it under warranty. So I traded it in for the cruze. 

It was a beast too, until I tried to go up the hill I have going to work last year. I don't think it works anymore now. We got twice the snow last year then the year before. This year will be my 3rd winter with the car. I've got better gripping tires now so we'll see what happens.


----------

